# Wetterkapriolen



## Eva-Maria (9. Juni 2010)

Auf einen schwülwarmen, feuchten Sommertag folgte heute Abend Blitz & Donner, kombiniert mit einer kräftigen Husche.
Jetzt, 2 Stunden später, kommen die Nebel hoch... über die Wiesen.
Bei klarem Himmel und eben einsetzender Dämmerung, sieht man fast den Gartenzaun nicht mehr.


----------



## heiko_243 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Sei froh wenn es nur Blitz und Donner war, bei uns flogen die Gartenstühle weg, etliche Rosen sind abgebrochen, die 1,5m hohen, kurz vor der Blüte stehenden, __ Rittersporn - kaputt, Weinreben abgeknickt, große Terakotta-Töpfe kaputt und fast wären mir die Lounge-Möbel von der Terasse in den Teich gepflogen. Dann wäre tauchen angesagt.

Bei mir ist heute Trauer-Tag, da einige meiner Lieblingspflanzen die Nacht nicht überlebt haben (ok, werden wieder austreiben, aber gerade dieses Jahr waren sie besonders prächtig) 
Dafür sind die Schwebalgen im Teich plötzlich weg - freie Sicht auf den Boden in 1,6m.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Teicher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Bei uns on die grenze zu Checkien(ja,ja ich weis- falsch) noch kein tropfen.  Müsste 'ne qm. wasser auffüllen im Teich.
:cu,Jimmy


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Dann sind wir hier in Berlin wohl glimpflich davongekommen. Heute war ein wenig Wind, leichte Bewölkung, aber nun wieder strahlender Sonnenschein und wir haben keinen Tropfen abbekommen, obwohl hier schon wieder große Trockenheit herrscht. wir hätten gern ein wenig Regen ... aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## Gerd11 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Hallo
am Mittwoch ca.22:00 Uhr ging ein Gewitter mit sehr starkem Sturm über uns hinweg,da stürzte eine ca.18m hohe tanne in meinen teich,um 23 uhr war der spuk vorbei,ich ging in den Garten sah das in derTeichfolie nur 20cm vom oberen Rand ein dicker Ast steckte,die Fische schwammen noch rum.die Hälfte des Teiches war von der Tanne zugedeckt.
Machte am folgenden Tag um  11.30 Feierabend um die Tanne wegzuräumen,um 11 Uhr rufte meine Frau an und sagte das alle Fische Tod sind.Zu hause angekommen in den Garten und wie gesagt alle Fische Tod wahrscheinlich durch das harz was die Tanne in den Teich abgab es war eine braune Brühe
War die ganzen Jahre Froh das alles geklappt hat ,trotz harten Winter,hatte nie Verluste und jetzt das.

gerd


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Das ist ja wirklich furchtbar, du hast mein volles Mitgefühl!

Neben unserem Teich stand im vorigen Jahr auch so eine hohe Tanne. Und bei jedem Sturm bin ich vor Angst fast gestorben. Dann haben wir sie im Herbst absägen lassen, das war eine Mordsarbeit, diese blöden wurzeln gingen durch den ganzen Garten! Aber nun - nach deinem Bericht hier - bin ich doppelt froh, dass wir uns zu diesem Schritt entschlossen hatten, obwohl die tanne schönen schatten gegeben hatte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Gerd,
das sind ja wirklich üble Neuigkeiten. 
Arme Fische!
Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du den Schaden bezüglich des Teichs schnell wieder behoben kriegst.


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Oh man Gerd,
das ist echt übel...ich hoffe, ihr bekommt den Teich schnell wieder hin...
gruss antje


----------



## Corgula (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Du meine Güte, Gerd hat's ja von uns allen am schlimmsten erwischt...

Aber Maja, du hast wirklich enormes Glück gehabt, Berlin ist offensichtlich nicht Berlin!
Berliner Südosten: 
Heute nachmittag Sturm mit deftigen Böen, Bilanz: drei abgeknickte Rosen (eine davon natürlich "Lovely Green", die eh nur mit Ach und Krach über den Winter gekommen war....*grummel*), diverse Stauden am Boden, mein 8-10 Jahre alter __ Blumenhartriegel direkt über dem Boden abgeknickt, hoffnungslos verloren! Aber das Schlimmste war wohl das hier, ich hoffe, wir haben den kleinen Kerl ins richtige Nest zurückgesetzt. Zumindest haben die Eltern weitergefüttert.

Und jetzt kehren wir diesem dummen Wetter für ein paar Tage den Rücken!
LG, Billie


----------



## Fluni81 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Hallo Billie,
das ist ja ein niedlicher kleiner Kerl...

Vor zwei Wochen hatten wir einen im Wohnzimmer, der war aber schon deutlich weiter..ist wohl durch die ofefne Terrassentür hereinspaziert, hatte Glück, das ich ihn gesehn habe...haben ihn dann in den Garten gebracht und beobachtet..die Eltern haben dann wieder angfangen zu füttern

gruss antje


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Ja Billie, das stimmt, wir hier oben im Nordwesten leben in einer trockenen Ecke, die auch selten große Stürme abbekommt. Wahrscheinlich, weil wir hier so vom Wasser umgeben sind.
Aber einen Nachteil hat es auch, wenn es warm ist, ist es hier noch drei Grad wärmer als im übrigen Berlin und wenn es kalt ist, ist es hier auch um einige Grade kälter. Na ja, alles Gute ist ja nie beisammen .

Wie niedlich, die kleine Amsel. Unsere hatte leider nicht so viel Glück, eines Morgens lag das Kleine tot auf dem Rasen unter dem Nest . Und unser Nistkasten, in dem die Trauerschnäpper jedes Jahr ihre Jungen aufziehen, ist von irgendeinem Nesträuber geleert worden. Der Nistkasten saß eines Morgens ganz schief am Baum, da muß ganz schön Kraft aufgewendet worden sein, um den so lose zu machen. Wir werden jetzt neue Nistkästen kaufen, die nicht mehr so einfach zu räubern sind. Hoffentlich werden die dann auch angenommen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Guten morgen

Gestern ... was für ein Tag  36,6°C ...... dann ca. 20:00 ..... ein Sturm :shock

Beim Fenster schließen, wir hatten alle Fenster offen um die Hitze aus dem Haus zu bekommen, hebelte der Sturm ein Fenster aus, wie das ging ...  ... ich stützt das Fenster ab.

Der Sturm hat nur die frisch umgepflanzten Sträucher wieder umgelegt ... also heute steht eine Pflanzaktion an.

Dann Starkregen mit Hagel ..... aber Gott sei Dank nix passiert ... ausser Löcher in den großblättrigen Pflanzen, wie __ Hosta etc. :evil

Jetzt am Sonntagmorgen .... stark bewölkt, trocken bei angenehmen 19,9°C


----------



## Candira (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Freitag 32 Grad - gestern dann regnerisch bei 13 Grad. 
Der Regen hat aber nur die Erde etwas angefeuchtet, also ist wieder Gießen angesagt. 

Heute strahlend blauer Himmel, aber es ist kalt.


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Berlin Nord-West  stark bewölkt bei 13 Grad.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
Ich war gerade 3 Tage mit dem Rad rund ums Karwendel bei strahlendstem Sonnenschein
unterwegs.
Hier ein Bild vom Walchensee am Freitag bei 30 Grad( wie im Paradies).
Heute leider wieder Regen bei 13 Grad.
lg Markus


----------



## Teicher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Hallo Gerd,  schade um dein Teich, vo allen die Fische.  'ne frage.  Hast du ein Gebäude versicherung?  Vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir 'ne schweren sturm der ein 15mtr. grosse 
__ Colorado Tanne fällte.  Ich hab's mein Vers. gemeldet und die haben ALLE kosten übernomen.  Auch von der Dachrinne u. fallrohr die mit kaput waren.  Probieren geht über studieren!! ok  Zum versuchen ist es alle mal.
Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Au weia, Gerd, das ist ja entsetzlich! Tut mir soo leid!
Bei mir gibt es keine so hohen Bäume mehr in der Nähe des Teichs, kann also zum Glück nicht passieren. Meine Fichte stand mal da, wo jetzt die tiefste Stelle im Teich ist 
Mich zipft das auch schon so an, dass es sooo oft Stürme und Hagel gibt, dass dann alles kaputt ist. Früher war sowas in Wien viiiiiiel seltener


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

In Laupheim ist es seit 14 Tagen wieder trüb, mal mit Wind und mal mit Regen, aber zum Glück keinen Stum bis her. 
Heute Nacht hats doll geschüttet, im Moment regnets "Schnürl",  Luft 14°C und Teich 16°C. Mein Pferdebauer (und die anderen Landwirte hier) können kein Heu machen und das Wasser steht, wie schon im Mai, auf den Wiesen und den Feldern. Das gibt eine schlechte Ernte. 
Die Pferde können wir auch nicht auf die Weide lassen, sonsts wachsen denen noch Schwimmhäute und die Weide wird zur Matschkoppel.
Ich sitze bei Lampenlicht drinn, Heizung läuft, die Katzen pennen nur noch, draußen kein Vogelgezwitscher, kein Schetterling oder Libelle, Fische abgetaucht, nur __ Schnecken...
Ich versuchs dauernd mit Majas Spruch:
"Ich freue mich, wenn es regnet, denn wenn ich mich nicht freue, regnet es auch!"
aber so wirklich klappt`s nicht..


----------



## Gerd11 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Hallo 
ja habe eine Versicherung muss aber noch warten bis sie sich melden die waren total ausgelastet mit den anrufen,ich hoffe das die das übernehmen ,ich glaube ab windstärke 8 wird der Schaden übernommen.
gruss gerd


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Hallo Andrea,
schade, dass es nicht klappt mit dem Spruch, aber ich kann's verstehen, ist ja wirklich besch...eiden.
Bei uns heute wieder heiß 25 Grad, seit Wochen keinen Tropfen regen, Waldbrandgefahr steigt, jetzt grad kommen ein paar Wölkchen hereingezogen und der Wind frischt auf, das ist angenehm. Wir waren gerade Steine holen und sind jetzt beim Abladen, da ist es ganz angenehm, das Lüftchen, rinnt ja eh der Schweiß.
Ist aber wirklich ungerecht, wir hätten gern ein wenig Regen und ihr wollt ihn los sein. Aber uns fragt ja keiner , ob uns das Wetter recht ist, Petrus zieht sein Ding durch .


----------



## paper (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wetterkapriolen*

Wir hatten bis 15.06. sehr heisses Wetter, jetzt wo wir eine Arbeit begonnen haben

regnet es jeden Tag mindestens 2x.

Maja, wir haben die letzten 3 Monate auch Steine gesammelt!

Hier der Anfang, leider spielt das Wetter nicht mit.


----------

